# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Aambeien

## chrisdel

kan een poes aambeien hebben?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Chrisdel,

Ik denk dat je deze vraag het beste even aan je dierenarts kunt voorleggen. Dit forum is vooral bedoeld voor mensen! 

Sterkte met de kat!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

